# Curved corner post and skirting



## starlingwood (22 Nov 2022)

I'm making a cabinet dresser much like this in mdf carcasses and tulip face frames and doors. Like the photo below how should I go about doing the posts and skirting, I don't have a spindle moulder. Thanks 
￼


----------



## Inspector (22 Nov 2022)

You are painting so kerfing on the table saw or saw bench to make the bends and then fill any edges that show. 






Kerf Spacing Calculator for Bending Wood - Inch







www.blocklayer.com





Pete


----------



## starlingwood (22 Nov 2022)

Inspector said:


> You are painting so kerfing on the table saw or saw bench to make the bends and then fill any edges that show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing that Pete, I will take a proper look at that, looks very useful.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Nov 2022)

That is a brilliant site, I marked it long ago.


----------



## niall Y (23 Nov 2022)

You can purchase pre-kerfed MDF, kerfed either along or across its length., which could be used for the corners. The plinth corners are probably best formed from solid blocks of wood, cut and shaped to suit.


----------



## starlingwood (26 Nov 2022)

Thank you. I will be using tulip Wood and have bought a ball nosed router bit for the table router so that and the kerf calculator I will give it a go.


----------

